# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] كل ما تريد معرفته عن حق الامتياز   (الفرنشايز - ملف كامل )

## اسكندرانى

[frame="9 80"]

ما نعني بالامتياز؟( Franchising)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.






أمثلة على الامتياز:

للنفرض أن اسمك هو (سعيد) وأنك تملك عملاً ناجحاً في صنع الجميد (اللبن المجفف)، وقد أطلقت اسم (جميد سعيد) على هذا المشروع الناجح كما أطلقت أسم (وصفة سعيد الخاصة) على الوصفة الخاصة بك التي تستعملها لصنع الجميد وقمت بتسجيلها كعلامة تجارية، ولنفرض أنك قد قمت بالفعل بافتتاح ثلاث محالات للقيام ببيع الجميد الخاص بك والذي أصبح معروفا في عمان، والآن فإنك ترغب في التوسع وافتتاح محال أخرى في المملكة وإنشاء فروع لمحلك في الطفيلة والكرك والعقبة. إنك تعلم أن افتتاح تلك المحال وتشغيلها يتطلب إدارة تلك المحال بنفسك والبقاء مسيطرا على كل ما يحدث داخلها، وهو ليس بالأمر الممكن حقيقة (ففي النهاية، لا يوجد إلا سعيد واحد!). 

إننا هاهنا نقدم لك اقتراحا بسيطا وفعالا للغاية: الامتياز!!!( Franchising)

ففي هذه الحالة، يمكنك أن تقوم بإعطاء امتياز لمحل الجميد الخاص بك، وهو ما يعني أنك ستسمح لشخص آخر أن يفتح محلاً في العقبة مثلاً مستخدماً نفس اسم محلك التجاري وهو (جميد سعيد) و/أو علامتك التجارية (وصفة سعيد الخاصة) و/أو استخدام خلطتك السرية أو المعرفة الفنية الخاصة بك لتحضير الجميد أو صنعه في (وصفة تحضير الجميد السرية)، وفي المقابل، فإن الشخص الذي حصل على الامتياز وهو المرخص له Franchisee سيقوم بدفع رسوم لك مقابل استخدامه لكل ذلك. 

وهنا، يمكن لسعيد وهو الشخص المرخص Franshisor أن يضمن أن المرخص له Franchisee يقوم بإدارة العمل بطريقة جيدة وكفؤة، وبنفس الطريقة التي يدير هو بها نفسه عمله وذلك بتزويد المرخص له بكتيب مفصل وشامل يبين كل ما يجب القيام به لضمان تشغيل المشروع واستمرارية نجاحه، ويطلق عادة على مثل هذا الكتيب اسم (دليل التشغيل Operational Manual)، وتكون النتيجة النهائية لكل هذا هو إنتاج وتحضير (وصفة سعيد الخاصة) ذات الشهرة الكبيرة أي تحضير الجميد المرغوب بنفس الطعم والنوعية والتركيبة، ويمكن أن يشتمل هذا الدليل أي (دليل التشغيل) على أفضل الطرق لإدارة الأمور المحاسبية وحفظ القيود التي يستخدمها سعيد للمحافظة على عمله وإبقائه قائماً، بالإضافة إلى قائمة بأسماء الزبائن والبيانات الضريبية والمالية وطريقة تنظيمها، وطرق وأساليب تقدير الحسابات والميزانية، وتنظيم أمور العاملين في المحال ورواتبهم، والأساليب المستخدمة في الدعاية والتسويق للسلعة، وطرق تحضير الوصفات وتسعيرها والسياسات المتبعة في البيع والشراء وطرق إدارة المخزون ... الخ.

يمكننا أيضاً أن نعكس المثال الذي طرحناه سابقاً بالشكل التالي: فتخيل أنك (كاظم) وأنك أنت الذي ستتصل بـ (سعيد) للحصول منه على الامتياز (Franchising). فأنت تملك قطعة من الأرض ورثتها وقمت ببيعها وتفكر جدياً في استغلال النقود التي بحوزتك لتكوين مشروعك الخاص، بالإضافة إلى أنك قد مللت من كونك تعمل موظفاً لدى الغير وترغب في تحقيق رغبتك في الاستقلال المادي، كما أنك متردد بعض الشيء في إنشاء مشروع كامل من الصفر شعوراً منك بأن هذا أمر متعب، إضافة إلى أن معلوماتك المتعلقة بخطط أو نظم إنشاء الأعمال متواضعة، أو أنك لا تعرف السوق جيدا ولا تعلم كيف يكون الحال مع المشاريع الجيدة عند بدء عملها. 

وإذا كان هذا حالك، فإن الامتياز (Franchising ) هو الحل الأمثل لك، فما عليك هنا سوى الاتصال بمشروع أو عمل ناجح مثل مشروع (جميد سعيد) والحصول من سعيد على امتياز لإنشاء محل لبيع الجميد واستعمال الوصفة السرية الخاصة به (وصفة سعيد الخاصة) وذلك بنفس الشروط والبنود التي يدير بها سعيد محله الأصلي. 

إن النتيجة التي نتوصل إليها هنا هي أن المرخص (Franchisor) أي (سعيد) سيكون بإمكانه التوسع في عمله وجعله مزدهراً كما رغب بذلك دائماً بينما سيكون المرخص له (Franchisee) أي (كاظم) ذي الروح الريادية قادراً على تحقيق حلمه بأن يصبح سيد نفسه في العمل دون أن يخاطر ببدء مشروع من العدم

.
من هو المرخص (Franshisor)؟
هو الطرف الذي يمتلك سلعة أو منتج أو خدمة أو نظام عمل معين ويقوم بترخيص استعماله مقابل عوض مالي وفقاً لشروط يتم الاتفاق عليها، وغالبا ما يقرر المرخص (Franchisor) الشروط التي سيعمل من خلالها المرخص له (Franchisee) ولكن دون أن يتحكم في عمله أو يكون له ملكية مادية فيه. 

أسئلة يتكرر طرحها عن الامتياز Franchising: 

1-لماذا يتوجب التفكير بالامتياز Franchising؟
إإذا كان شخص ما يمتلك سلعة أو خدمة للبيع، فإن الامتياز Franchising يوفر له فرصة ممتازة للانتشار السريع دون أن يشكل ذلك عبئاً مالياً ثقيلاً على نفقاته الرأسمالية، حيث يمنح نظام الامتياز إمكانية المحافظة على رأس المال في ذات الوقت الذي يتيح فيه فرصة الوصول إلى الأسواق بسرعة. ومن جهة أخرى، فإن قيام الشخص بمنح حق امتياز سيضمن التزام المرخص له التزاماً حقيقياً لأنه والذي سيكون في هذه الحالة شريكاً في إنجاح المشروع تجاه المرخص، على عكس الحال التي يكون المرخص له فيها مجرد موظف يتقاضى أجراً، مما يجعله أقل التزاماً وحماساً.

2- هل هناك أنواعا معينة من المشاريع أو الأعمال القابلة للامتياز دون غيرها؟
إإن أي مشروع عمل قد تتخيله يمكن أن يكون فعلياً قابلاً للخضوع للامتياز، فعلى سبيل المثال، فإن جمعية الامتياز العالمية (International Franchise Association) تضع الآن في تصنيفاتها أكثر من 75 فئة مختلفة لتصنيف الأعمال التي يمكن أن تكون محلاً للامتياز في غالب الأحيان. وقد يخطر لدى الجميع بأن مطاعم الوجبات السريعة أو خدمات المطاعم هي وحدها محل الامتياز، غير أن الحقيقة خلاف ذلك حيث يغطي الامتياز قاعدة تشمل معظم الأعمال و/أو الخدمات تقريباً، بدءاً من أعمال الدعاية والإعلان، والإنشاءات، ومروراً ببيع وتأجير الأفلام، وخدمات الطباعة والنسخ، وخدمات تشغيل خادمات المنازل، وخدمات الكمبيوتر، والفنادق والنزل ووصولاً إلى أعمال وكالات السياحة والسفر. 

3- محل العمل أو مشروع الرخص له في عقود الامتياز؟
في عقود الامتياز، يكون محل العمل مملوكاً ومداراً من قبل المرخص له نفسه Franchisee ، ولا يكون للمرخص Franchisee في هذه الحالة غير الحق في الاحتفاظ بسيطرته على الكيفية التي يتم بها تسويق وبيع سلعه وخدماته، كما يظل محتفظا بحقه في السيطرة على جودة العمل ومواصفاته. 

4- كيف أحدد فيما إذا كان عملي أو م



من هو المرخص له (Franchisee)؟
هو الطرف الذي يشتري حق الامتياز (Franchising Right) من المرخص (Franchisor) ويقوم بتشغيله بفتح مشروع أو محل جديد تحت هذا الحق الممنوح له، مستخدما نفس الاسم التجاري أو العلامة التجارية أو نظام العمل الذي يزوده به المرخص (Franchisor) وبذلك فإن المرخص له (Franchisee) هو مشتري حق الامتياز والذي يملك بالتالي حق تشغيل الأنظمة التي يملكها المرخص Franchisor أو استعمال اسمه التجاري أو علامته التجارية وغيره من هذه الأمور، ووفقاً للشروط التي يتفق عليها في عقد الامتياز.

ما هو عقد الامتياز Franshing Contract؟
عقد الامتياز هو الاتفاق القانوني المعقود بين الأطراف (أي المرخص والمرخص له) Franshisor and Franchisee لتحديد الشروط التي سيتم بموجبها منح الامتياز وتشغيل المشروع، و/أو يتضمن هذا الاتفاق الحقوق والالتزامات المترتبة على كل طرف، وتشكل هذه الاتفاقية تمثيلاً لإرادة الطرفين، وبالتالي فهي تختلف وتتنوع وفقاً لأهدافها ولرغبة الطرفين، وينبغي تفصيلها بالشكل الذي يعكس هذه الرغبة. على جميع الأحوال، فإنه غالباً ما تتضمن اتفاقية الامتياز البنود التالية:

الحق في استخدام اسم المرخص التجاري و/أو علامته التجارية و/أو أسراره التجارية و/أو أي طرق خاصة بالعمل أو طرق فنية أخرى. 
التزامات المرخص له. 
مواقع العمل والمناطق المشمولة بالامتياز. 
مدة عقد الامتياز. 
شروط تجديد العقد. 
طرق ضبط الجودة والمحافظة على السلعة. 
إنهاء العقد والآثار المترتبة على ذلك. 
كذلك، يجب أن تحقق اتفاقية الامتياز الأهداف الثلاث الأساسية التالية:

نظرا لغياب وجود تشريع محدد لتنظيم الامتياز عموما، فإن الاتفاقية ينبغي أن تلزم المرخص والمرخص له تعاقديا وأن تعكس الشروط المتفق عليها بدقة. 
ينبغي أن تسعى الاتفاقية لحماية مصالح كلا من الطرفين أي المرخص والمرخص له ( Franchisor and Franchisee ). 
ينبغي أن تبين الاتفاقية بوضوح القواعد الواجب اتباعها من قبل الطرفين. 
ما هو دليل التشغيل ( Operational Manual)؟
هو بمثابة المصدر الأساسي المرجعي الذي يبين كيفية تشغيل الامتياز، فهو يشرح النظام الذي أعده المرخص والذي قام بترخيصه و/أو بيعه كما أنه يشمل المعايير والنظم والإجراءات اللازمة لتشغيل المشروع ونجاحه والذي على المرخص له اتباعها والتقيد بها، ويستند هذا الدليل إلى خبرة المرخص وأفضل السياسات والإجراءات التي يتبعها لإدارة وتشغيل مشروعه، وبالتالي فإن هذا الدليل يمثل خلاصة الخبرة والكفاءة التي يمتلكها المرخص والتي، إن اتبعها المرخص له بدقة، تشكل التركيبة الناجحة التي يحتاجها لتشغيل عمله بسلاسة، وبطريقة تعود عليه بالنفع والفائدة.


شروعي قابلاً للامتياز Franchising؟
إن تحديد ما إذا كان العمل أو المشروع قابلا للامتياز يحتاج إلى تحليل مكثف للموضوع وإلا أصبح الأمر مستحيلاً. ورغم أن هناك العديد من العوامل الواجب دراستها بالتفصيل قبل التوصل إلى مثل هذه النتيجة، فإن الحقيقة الأساسية هي أن أي عمل أو مشروع يمكن أن يكون خاضعا للامتياز.
لقد وضع الخبراء في هذا المجال معايير متعددة لتحديد مدى قابلية العمل للامتياز أو مدى خضوع المحل الذي يمارس فيه لعقد الامتياز، وتطلق على هذه المعايير عبارة معايير الامتياز (Franchisability Standards)، إلا أن العامل الأساسي في تحديد ذلك يرجع إلى مدى مقدرة صاحب العمل أو المشروع نفسه الإجابة عن التساؤل التالي؟ ((هل ينبغي منح حق امتياز بخصوص عملي أو مشروعي)).

إن الإجابة على مثل هذا التساؤل تقتضي الحصول على إجابات واضحة عن الأسئلة الأساسية التالية والمتعلقة بالعمل:

هل سيرغب الناس بشراء حق الامتياز هذا؟ وهذا السؤال يحدد ما إذا كان العمل المراد إخضاعه لامتياز يتوافق مع رغبات المرخص لهم المتوقعين. 
هل يوجد هامش ربحي كافٍ إذا ما تم الحصول على الامتياز؟ ولا يكفي هنا أن يكون العمل بحد ذاته مربحاً. 
هل يعتبر الامتياز أفضل طريقة للوصول إلى أهدافي؟ فهناك الكثير من الحالات التي لا يكون فيها الامتياز هو أفضل الحلول للتطور، إذ يكون من الضروري مثلاً الجمع بين الامتياز واستراتيجيات أخرى لتحقيق النمو، أو قد يتحقق الوصول إلى الأهداف المرجوة بشكل أكثر فاعلية من خلال قيامك بإدارة أعمالك بنفسك أو فتح فروع أخرى لمحلك تحت إدارتك المباشرة مثلاً، وعليه فإنه ينبغي الإشارة إلى أن قدرتك على الدخول في عقد امتياز لا يعني ضرورة قيامك بذلك. 
5- ما الذي يتوجب علّي أخذه بالاعتبار قبل شراء حق امتياز؟
- دراية وفهم كاملان بالعمل أو المشروع المعني؛
- أن الالتزام وبذل الوقت اللازم عاملان ضروريان لإدارة العمل؛
- إن معرفة الوضع المهني للمرخص Franshisor وتاريخه العملي إضافة إلى خبرته في مجال العمل المعني ضروري جداً ؛
- أن معرفة حال المرخص لهم الآخرين الذين يعملون تحت نفس الامتياز ومدى نجاحهم في أعمالهم التي تم فيها الحصول على الامتياز أمر ضروري ؛
- تكلفة الحصول على الامتياز وتكلفة المحافظة عليه؛
- معرفة ما إذا كان هنالك سلع أو خدمات يتوجب شراؤها من المرخص وكيفية تسليمها أو تزويدها ومن الذي سيقوم بالتسليم أو التزويد ؛
- الشروط والبنود التي يتم بموجبها إنهاء علاقة الامتياز أو تجديدها، وعدد المرخص لهم الذين لم يحالفهم الحظ بالاستمرار مع المرخص تحت مظلة علاقة الامتياز خلال السنوات القليلة السابقة؛
- الوضع المالي للمرخص وأنظمته.



6- ما هي الأسئلة الواجب على المرخص له (Franchisee) طرحها على المرخص (Franchisor) لمساعدته في تقدير فرصته في الامتياز؟ (الرجاء ملاحظة أنه يوجد العديد من أشكال الامتياز وبالتالي يتوجب عليك تفصيل هذه الأسئلة لتلائم الامتـياز المحدد الذي أنت بصدد السؤال عنه).

- ما هو مقدار رأس المال الذي تعتقد أنني بحاجة إليه؟
- هل هناك نفقات أخرى ينبغي علي توقعها والسؤال عنها؟
- كم من الوقت ستمنحني قبل قيامي بالبدء في التجارة وذلك من تاريخ توقيع عقد الامتياز؟
- ماذا سيشمل التدريب الذي ستمنحني إياه وما هي مدته وهل ستكون نفقات تدريبي مشمولة في رسوم الامتياز؟
- كيف ستقوم بحساب رسوم الامتياز وكيف ستتقاضى الرسوم المستمرة للامتياز؟
- هل يتوجب علي المساهمة في أي نفقات أخرى تتحملها كالدعاية والتسويق، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فما هو مقدار تلك المساهمة؟
- هل ستقوم بمساعدتي إذا ما قررت القيام ببعض الدعاية والتسويق بنفسي؟
- ما هو شكل المساعدات المستمرة التي ستقدمها لي بعد أن يتم افتتاح العمل؟
- هل يمكنك تزويدي بقائمة كاملة بأسماء المرخص لهم الآخرين وهل يمكنني الاتصال بهم؟
- هل ستقوم بتزويدي بدليل التشغيل وكتيبات إرشادية وإجرائية تساعدني في إدارة النظام وهل يمكنني الاطلاع على مثل هذه الأدلة والكتيبات قبل توقيع عقد الامتياز؟
- هل سبق وأن فشل أيا من المرخص لهم ولماذا؟
- هل سيكون لي الحق الحصري في المنطقة المشمولة بالامتياز؟







اتفاقية الامتياز
الأمور الواجب البحث عنها في اتفاقية الامتياز

على المرخص له ( Franchisee ) البحث عن البنود المتعلقة بما يلي:
- توفير التدريب المرخص له ولموظفيه؛
- تزويده بالسلع و/أو الخدمات اللازمة لسير العمل ؛
- تحديد المسؤولية تجاه أمور الدعاية والتسويق والترويج وإناطتها به؛ 
- مساعدته في اختيار العقار المناسب للعمل وتملكه والعمل على تجهيزه، بحيث يكون صالحاً لمباشرة العمل موضوع عقد الامتياز؛
- مساعدته على تأسيس العمل والبدء به؛
- توفير الضمانات اللازمة لتحسين أنظمة العمل وتعزيزها وتطويرها؛ 
- تزويده بالخدمات الإدارية اللازمة والمحاسبية إن أمكن.

على المرخص Franchisor ، البحث عن البنود التالية:
- السيطرة على أداء المرخص له ومراقبته؛
- حماية نفسه من المنافسة غير المشروعة؛
- حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية الخاصة به؛
- فرض التزامات وقيود على المرخص له فيما يتعلق بممارسة الحقوق الممنوحة له بموجب عقد الامتياز. 

وعلى هذا ، يجب أن تشتمل اتفاقية الامتياز على الأمور التالية:
- حقوق والتزامات المرخص؛
- حقوق والتزامات المرخص له؛
- شروط الاتفاقية والنتائج المترتبة على الإخلال بها وفض المنازعات التي تثور بشأنها؛
- الحق في استخدام الاسم التجاري أو غيره من الحقوق؛
- التزامات المرخص له؛
- المناطق والأماكن المشمولة بالامتياز؛
- مدة عقد الامتياز؛
- شروط تجديد العقد؛
- السيطرة على مواصفات ومعايير العمل ؛
- الحق في بيع الامتياز ؛
- حدود أداء العمل ؛
- إنهاء الامتياز؛
- الآثار المترتبة على إنهاء الامتياز.

الالتزامات المترتبة على المرخص Franshisor

الترخيص باستعمال حقوق الملكية الفكرية الخاصة به: وذلك بالسماح للمرخص له باستعمال النظام موضوع الامتياز: تعد الرخصة الممنوحة من المرخص للمرخص له باستعمال النظام موضوع الامتياز جوهر اتفاقية الامتياز؛ حيث تشكل هذه الرخصة مجموعة الحقوق التي تمكن المرخص له العمل بالنظام موضوع الامتياز، ومن ناحية أخرى تمنح حقوق الملكية الفكرية المرخص له ميزة تنافسية على غيره ممن لا يستطيعون استعمال هذه الحقوق أو هذه الأنظمة، ووفقا لهذا المفهوم، فإن أي إضعاف لحقوق الملكية الفكرية من شأنه أن يقلل من الميزة التنافسية للمرخص له. 
وبناءاً عليه ينبغي أن ترد كافة حقوق الملكية الفكرية كالعلامات التجارية والنماذج الصناعية وبراءات الاختراع بشكل واضح، كما ينبغي إيراد الأسرار التجارية والمعرفة الفنية وبيانات التصنيع ومعلومات العمل بشروط عامة، أو تضمين إشارة في الاتفاقية على وجودها في وثائق أخرى كدليل التشغيل Operational Manual أو مجموعة الإرشادات الأخرى، وعلى المرخص أن يحدد بدقة حقوق الملكية الفكرية هذه وطريقة استخدامها من قبل المرخص له، ويجوز تحديد ذلك في اتفاقية الامتياز ذاتها بما فيها الملاحق والوثائق المساندة لها.

شرح وإيصال النظام موضوع الامتياز إلى المرخص له بشكل كاف لتشغيله: 
لا يعتبر كافياً في هذا السياق قيام المرخص بتطوير النظام موضوع الامتياز وإعطاء المرخص له رخصة لاستعماله؛ وإنما، وحتى يتمكن المرخص له من الاستفادة بشكل فعال من النظام موضوع الامتياز، يتوجب على المرخص أن يزود المرخص له بدليل التشغيل Operational Manual وتقديم التدريب والدعم اللازمين بشكل مستمر يضمن نقل النظام موضوع الامتياز إلى المرخص له بشكل كفؤ. 

الفوائد التي يجنيها المرخص Franshisor من عقد الامتياز:

يملك المرخص بموجب اتفاقية الامتياز فرصاً متعددة تؤهله لمباشرة أعمال متنوعة تعود عليه بالنفع، بينها يتولى المرخص له مسؤولية توفير المهارات اللازمة للعمل وتأمين الزبائن، ومع ذلك فإن السمعة التجارية الناشئة عن العمل التجاري غالباً ما تلتصق بالمرخص نفسه وهي أهم عنصر من عناصر العمل التجاري كما أنها غالباً ما تكون الأساس الرئيسي الذي يجذب اهتمام المرخص. 
يستطيع المرخص بموجب الامتياز أن يندمج في نظام متسارع للتوسع واختراق الأسواق وذلك دون الحاجة إطلاقاً إلى صرف رأس مال إضافي بل بتعزيز رأس المال القائم وأكثرمن ذلك، فإن المرخص سيكون قادراً على إنشاء شبكة عالمية لعمله مع الاحتفاظ لنفسه بأكثر المواقع أو المحال تحقيقاً للربح، وأخيراً، فإن المرخص سيحصل من المرخص له على الحماس الذاتي، حيث أن حماس المرخص له على العمل سينبع من إحساسه بأنه مالك العمل وليس مجرد موظف أو إداري يعمل لدى صاحب العمل. 
إذا نظرنا إلى الموضوع من الناحية المادية البحتة، فإننا نجد أن الامتياز يمكن المرخص من جني عوائد مادية مجزية من عدة مصادر مختلفة، حيث يمكنه الحصول على مبالغ مالية طائلة تسمى (رسوم الامتياز) سواء أكانت هذه الرسوم دفعة واحدة أو على دفعات مستمرة أو متتالية. أما في مجال صناعة الخدمات، فإن المرخص عادة ما يقوم بتحصيل تعويضات مالية تسمى (Royalty) لقاء استعمال علامته التجارية أو نظام العمل الخاص به. 
وحيث أن المرخص هو الصانع أو بائع الجملة للسلع والخدمات التي يستخدمها المرخص له، فإن نظام الامتياز سيوفر له شبكة توزيع تضمن زيادة أرباحه مما يقلل من حاجته إلى مخزون كبير، ويوفر له فرصة حصوله على طلبات مضمونه للسلع والخدمات التي يقدمها بالإضافة إلى إزالة التقلبات الواسعة في المبيعات. 
يوفر الامتياز مصدر دخل غير مباشر للمرخص بشكل لا يتعدى على قواعد ممارسات التجارة العادلة والإفصاح. فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن للمرخص أن يوفر شبكة ائتمانية مكثفة للمرخص لهم وزبائنهم بذاته. 
تمتد الفوائد غير المادية التي يجنيها المرخص لتشمل القدرة على تحفيز عدد هائل من الموظفين غير المباشرين وفي ذات الوقت السيطرة عليهم، فلو كان الأمر يتعلق بشركة عادية لما كان لها القدرة على تحمل النفقات الإدارية بما فيها الرواتب العالية لمثل هؤلاء الموظفين؛ كما يتجنب المرخص بهذه الحالة أيضاً مجموعة معينة من المخاطر المتأصلة في معظم الأعمال التي نعرفها اليوم. 
يحصل المرخص أيضاً على فوائد مستمرة من ازدياد قيمة علامته التجارية أو علامة الخدمة الخاصة به، فمواقع العمل الجديدة الناشئة بموجب اتفاقيات الامتياز وخدمات المرخص لهم وتفانيهم في عملهم تجتمع جميعها لتؤدي إلى تعزيز قيمة العلامة التجارية. 
إن قيام المرخص له بزيادة مبيعاته يزيد من أرباح المرخص عن طريق تعزيز المعرفة باسمه وشهرته التجارية مما يؤدي بصورة مباشرة إلى رفع قيمة نظام الامتياز ككل، إضافة لكل المبيعات الجارية بموجب هذا النظام. 






الالتزامات المترتبة على المرخص له:

التقيد بالأنظمة والمعايير التي أسسها المرخص وطورها: إن التقيد بمتطلبات أنظمة المرخص يعتبر عاملاً مهماً لجني أفضل الفوائد من الفرص التجارية المتوافرة بموجب اتفاقية الامتياز، بالإضافة إلى كونه العامل الرئيسي لنجاح المرخص له، فلا تتوقف أهمية التقيد بتلك الأنظمة على زيادة دخل كل من الطرفين فحسب إنما تتعدى ذلك لتساهم في تأسيس قاعدة عملاء جيدة وضمان حصة من السوق، وهما أمران يعتمدان بشكل كبير على حدود هذا الالتزام والتقيد بها. وتشمل هذه الأنظمة الواجب التقيد بها دليل التشغيل وإجراءات العمل ومتطلبات ومعايير ضبط الجودة ومعايير متطلبات السرية وقوائم المزودين المعتمدين والمواد الخام والموارد وقواعد الفحص والكشف ... الخ. 
دفع الرسوم: يعتبر موضوع تحديد الرسوم المختلفة التي سيدفعها المرخص له للمرخص إضافة إلى تحديد طريقة الدفع وأسلوبه من أهم نصوص اتفاقية الامتياز، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يعتبر أمر معرفة الرسوم المتوجب دفعها من أهم الأمور الواجب على المرخص له تفحصها وأخذها بعين الاعتبار قبل اتخاذ القرار بشراء الامتياز. وهناك طرق مختلفة لتحصيل أو تأدية تلك الرسوم، فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن أن تأخذ شكل الدفع النقدي الفوري أو أن تأخذ شكل دفعات نقدية مستمرة ومتعددة أو أن تشمل كلا النوعين، وفي كافة الأحوال ينبغي أن تحدد اتفاقية الامتياز كافة الدفعات و/أو التعويضات المالية التي سيدفعها المرخص له للمرخص بما فيها الرسوم الأولية أو ما يعرف بـ (رسوم الدخول في الاتفاقية Entrance Fees) لمنح الامتياز، ودفعات التعويضات المستمرة أو ما يسمى رسوم الدعاية والتسويق والضمانات والكفالات وأية دفعات أخرى. 


وعموما، فإن هناك أنواع مختلفة من رسوم الامتياز أو التعويضات المالية الواجب دفعها مقابل الحصول على الامتياز:

أ‌- الرسم الأولي (Initial Fee): عادة ما يكون الرسوم الأولي أو ما يسمى رسم الدخول في الاتفاقية (Entrance Fee) مبلغ مالي يتم تأديته أما على شكل دفعة واحدة أو على شكل عدة دفعات (مثلا 25% منها عند توقيع الامتياز، و25% لدى انتهاء التدريب و25% لدى افتتاح المحل الذي سيباشر العمل بموجب الامتياز، ... الخ)، ويعتبر هذا الرسم تعويضاً مالياً للمرخص مقابل ترخيصه باستعمال حقوق الملكية الفكرية الخاصة به، أو مقابل التدريب المبدئي والنفقات الإدارية المرافقة لإنشاء المحل الجديد الذي سيباشر العمل بموجب الامتياز. 

ب‌- عوائد نسبية يؤديها المرخص له للمرخص تسمى (Royalty Fee) وغالباً ما تكون نسبة مئوية من الدخل الإجمالي المتحصل للمرخص له من المشروع أو المحل محل حق الامتياز، ويمكن النظر إلى هذه الرسوم على أنها مصدر الدخل الرئيسي للمرخص بحيث تشكل الدفعات المالية التي يتم دفعها في هذا السياق مقابلاً للاستعمال المستمر لنظام الامتياز، كما ينبغي أن تحسب هذه الرسوم بشكل يضمن استرداد المرخص لنفقات جهده في البحث والتطوير لنظام الامتياز. 

ج- رسوم الدعاية والإعلان والترويج Advertisement & Promotion Fee: تعتبر الدعاية والإعلان والترويج للسلع أو النظام محل الامتياز من العوامل ذات الأهمية الجوهرية لضمان نجاح المحال أو المشاريع التي تم منحها الامتياز، بالإضافة إلى ضمان الطلب المستمر على السلع والخدمات موضوع الامتياز. ولا تشكل الدفعات التي يدفعها المرخص له لتسويق المنتجات أو الخدمات محل عقد الامتياز والدعاية لها "رسوما" كالتي يتوجب عليه تأديتها إلى المرخص بهذا المفهوم، وإنما تتمثل في كونها التزاماً من المرخص له تجاه أمور الدعاية والإعلان والترويج، ويجوز تقسيم هذه الدفعات المالية على الجهود المبذولة على التسويق سواء على الصعيد المحلي أو الإقليمي أو الوطني أو العالمي. 

د- رسوم مقابل خدمات محددة Fees For Specific Services: في معظم علاقات الامتياز، يكون على المرخص مسؤولية مستمرة بتقديم الخدمات الاستشارية للمرخص له بشأن إدارة المحال أو المشاريع التي تم منحها الامتياز، بشكل يؤدي إلى تحسين سير عملها وأنظمتها وتحديثها، ولهذا، ينبغي أن تشمل اتفاقية الامتياز رسوماً محددة مقابل هذه الخدمات الاستشارية. 

الفوائد التي يجنيها المرخص له:

يتوقف نجاح المرخص له بشكل أساسي على قدرة المرخص ونجاحه في تشغيل محال جديدة أو مشاريع جديدة تحت نظام الامتياز بشكل يضمن استمرارية العمل ونجاحه، ويعتمد هذا بالشكل الأساسي على التقيد بالمواصفات والمعايير والإجراءات التي يضعها المرخص، والمتعلقة بالجودة. وبالتالي، فإن إدراك أهمية هذا الأمر يؤدي إلى تسهيل الحصول على السلع أو الخدمات المعروفة بجودتها والمحافظة عليها كذلك. 
يتمتع المرخص لهم بميزة مهمة، وهي أن نسبة تعرضهم إلى الفشل أقل من نسبة الفشل المتوقعة تجاه الأعمال الأخرى التي يمكن البدء فيها من نقطة الصفر، حيث أنهم في هذه الحالة يشترون المفهوم أو النظام الذي يقوم عليه عمل ناجح ومؤسس بالفعل. 
يتمتع المرخص له بفرصة الوصول إلى شبكة متكاملة مما يمنحه ميزة تنافسية تمكنه من الوصول إلى سلعة أو خدمة ثبتت شهرتها وشعبيتها لدى جمهور المستهلكين وتم تسويقها بينهم فعلا، بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المرخص له يحصل على الحزمة المتكاملة اللازمة لأي مشروع ناجح بما فيها العلامات تجارية، إضافة إلى ميزة الحصول على شبكة وأساليب تسويقية ثبتت نجاعتها، والمعدات والمواد الأولية اللازمة ... الخ. 
يحصل المرخص له على فوائد داخلية من نظم الإدارة الموحدة، ويستفيد من النظم المختلفة التي ثبت نجاحها بما فيها الأنظمة المالية والمحاسبية، والدعم والتدريب المستمران، والبحث والتطوير، والمساعدات في المبيعات والتسويق، والتخطيط، وإدارة المخزون، الخ. 
كذلك، يستفيد المرخص له من الخبرة والإرشاد اللذين يحصل عليهما من المرخص فيما يتعلق بالمساعدات المالية واختيار الموقع المناسب للعمل؛ ففي حين يقوم المرخص بالمساعدة لتمويل الامتياز مبدئيا، فإنه يتولى أيضاً المساعدة في اختيار الموقع المناسب، لضمان وجوده في منطقة تجارية مناسبة تساعد على ازدهار العمل . 
في الحالات التي يكون فيها المرخص صانعاً، فإن الامتياز يوفر هنا فرصة واسعة لخفض النفقات اللازمة والمستمرة، ويؤدي ذلك بالنتيجة إلى إيجاد فريق خبراء تابع للمرخص على مستوى عال من التدريب. 






الأشكال المختلفة لنظام الامتياز:

يوجد في واقع الحال أشكال وأنواع متعددة لنظام الامتياز، إلا أنه وبصورة عامة يمكن تقسيم هذه الأشكال إلى ثلاثة أنواع أساسية كما يلي:

الامتياز التصنيعي Manufacturing Franchise:
- ويمنح المرخص بموجبه للمرخص له حقوق تصنيع سلعة وبيعها تحت اسم المرخص التجاري وعلامته التجارية، مستخدماً بذلك المواد الأولية أو المواصفات أو التقنيات الخاصة بالمرخص، ويكثر العمل بهذا النوع من الامتياز في صناعات الغذاء والشراب، بحيث يقوم المرخص بتزويد الصانع أو المنتج (المرخص له) بمكونات أساسية أو مواد خام أو معرفة تقنية، ويرخص له بذات الوقت باستعمال علامته التجارية واسمه التجاري، وفي بعض الأحيان استعمال السر التجاري أو التكنولوجيا الخاضعة لبراءة اختراع. 

الامتياز التوزيعي Distributing Franchise:
- يهدف هذا الشكل من أشكال الامتياز بصورة أساسية إلى العمل على إقامة مركز توزيع للسلع المصنعة من قبل المرخص أو المصنعة له، ويقوم المرخص - أو من يقوم مقامه – بموجب هذا الشكل بتصنيع السلعة وبيعها إلى المرخص لهم الذين يتولون بأنفسهم البيع إلى المستهلكين وذلك تحت العلامة التجارية الخاصة بالمرخص. ويوفر هذا الشكل من الامتياز للمرخص نظاماً توزيعياً لتسويق سلعته بشكل شبيه بالعلاقة بين المزودين والبائعين، إلا أن الفارق هنا هو أن نظام الامتياز يولي أهمية أكبر لعلامة المرخص التجارية حيث يمكن للمرخص منع المرخص له من بيع سلع منافسة، ومن الأمثلة على هذا النوع من الامتياز محطات تعبئة الوقود وبائعي السيارات. 

امتياز صيغة العمل ( Business Format Franchise):

- يتم بموجبه الترخيص باستعمال طريقة العمل أو النظام الخاص به بدلاً من التركيز على إعطاء الحق ببيع السلعة أو الخدمة محل حق الامتياز، وبهذا، فإن هذا الشكل من الامتياز يمنح المرخص له رخصة تؤهله للاتجار تحت اسم المرخص التجاري أو علامته التجارية مستفيداً أيضاً من الحزمة الكاملة و/أو الخطة الكلية أو الصيغ المتعلقة بإدارة وتشغيل المنشأة، شاملة كل العناصر اللازمة لإدارة العمل إضافة إلى التدريب والمساعدة اللازمين، وذلك لقاء رسوم يتم تحديدها مسبقاً.

ووفقاً للعلاقة القائمة بموجب هذا الشكل من أشكال الامتياز لا يقوم المرخص عادة بتصنيع أية سلع وإنما يوفر المعدات والمواد الخام ومواد التغليف والدعاية، وما إلى ذلك من وسائل لتوزيع السلع، والخدمات التي تم تطويرها تحت علامة تجارية معينة. ومن ناحية أخرى، يتعامل للمرخص له في العادة حصرياً مع خدمات المرخص محل حق الامتياز بحيث يتبنى العلامة التجارية المرخص وطريقته الشاملة في عرض المنتجات لتصبح جزءاً من هويته التجارية الحصرية.

لقد عرف هذا الشكل من أشكال الامتياز إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية، ويعتبر اليوم الشكل الأكثر رواجاً وشعبية من أشكال الامتياز، إضافة إلى اعتباره الشكل المثالي لامتياز الفنادق والنزل ومطاعم الوجبات السريعة.


النماذج التي يتم من خلالها إدارة الامتياز:

تقر الكثير من دول العالم بأن الامتياز لا يحتاج بالضرورة إلى هيكل تشريعي أو تنظيمي خاص به، فحيث أنه عقد مبتكر فإنه بالتالي لا يشبه أية علاقة أخرى؛ ويتم فيها بيان الحدود التي يتوجب على المرخص والمرخص له العمل من خلالها بشكل واضح في اتفاقية الامتياز ذاتها، باعتبارها العقد الرسمي الذي يوضح الطريقة المتبناة وبذات الوقت ينظم العلاقة بين الطرفين. 

وهناك عموماً نماذج مختلفة لإدارة الامتياز تحدد الحقوق والواجبات والالتزامات والأنشطة التي يتعهد كل طرف بالقيام لها، ويجوز أن يتم إيجاد نماذج مختلفة من عقود وعلاقات الامتياز لضمان تنفيذ أهداف العمل بالصورة الصحيحة.


امتياز المحل:
وهو أكثر النماذج وضوحاً ومباشرة لإدارة الامتياز، وهو أيضاً أكثر النماذج ملائمة للتطبيق في المؤسسات الصغيرة.

إن امتياز المحل، أو كما يعرف أيضا بـ "الامتياز الفردي" هو أكثر النماذج شيوعاً في الحالات التي يكون فيها الامتياز محلياً، أي في الحالات التي يكون فيها المرخص والمرخص له في نفس البلد، أما في الحالات التي يتعلق فيها الأمر بالتعاملات الدولية، فقد يجد المرخص أن الأمور تحتاج إلى التعامل مع الامتياز بطريقة مختلفة باختلاف الدولة موطن المرخص له، وبالتالي يقتضي ذلك إنشاء وجود تجاري على شكل امتياز رئيسي.

وبموجب امتياز المحل، يتم منح المرخص له الحق في تطوير محل واحد في موقع واحد أو في منطقة محددة وتشغيله، ولكن، تجدر الملاحظة أن الحق في تطوير محل واحد فقط لا ينفي الحق بمنح و/أو الحصول على امتيازات أخرى إضافية في مناطق محددة أخرى، كذلك، فإن امتياز المحل قد يمنح كحافز لنمو مالكي حق الامتياز الموجودين، عن طريق منح المرخص لهم الناجحين امتيازات جديدة.


متياز المنطقة:
ويعرف كذلك "بالامتياز الإقليمي" والذي يهدف إلى تغطية منطقة كبيرة أو منطقة جغرافية عن طريق إنشاء عدد من المحال أو المتاجر أو أماكن البيع معاً أو بصورة متعاقبة وخلال مدة متفق عليها، وهذا النموذج يعتمد على شكلين محددين هما "امتياز اتفاقية المطور" و"الامتياز الرئيسي" واللذين يمكن جمعهما معاً.



امتياز اتفاقية المطور: 
وبموجب هذا الترتيب، فإن المرخص مرتبط مباشرة بالمرخص له الذي ينبغي عليه فتح عدة محال وتشغيلها، ويتضمن هذا الشكل من الامتياز "اتفاقية المطور"10 والتي تفرض على المرخص له تطوير المنطقة المسندة إليه عن طريق إنشاء عدد من المحال أو المتاجر المتعلقة بالامتياز والتي يملكها بذاته مباشرة، وفي مثل هذه الحالات، فإنه لا يجوز للمرخص له أن يقوم بعقد امتياز فرعي مع طرف ثالث.


الامتياز الرئيسي: 
بموجب هذا الترتيب، فإن المرخص يمنح المرخص له الحق في منح الامتياز لطرف ثالث يسمى عادة بالمرخص له الفرعي للقيام باستغلال الفرص الاستثمارية المحتملة في مناطق جغرافية أكبر، وقد يتم الاتفاق على أن يقوم بعض هؤلاء المرخص لهم الفرعيين بإدارة أكثر من امتياز واحد فقط. إن هذا الشكل من الامتياز مهم في الامتيازات الدولية حيث ينوي المرخص إنشاء أعمال تتعلق بالامتياز في بلد معين قد لا يملك خبرة تجارية فيها. 







عرض للإطار القانوني المحلي الذي يحكم عقود الامتياز

بداية تقتضي الإشارة إلى أن المشرع الأردني لم ينظم عقد أو علاقة الامتياز من خلال تشريعات خاصة به ، متبعاً بذلك النهج السائد في معظم دول العامل بعدم الحاجة إلى هيكل تشريعي أو تنظيمي خاص بهذا النوع من العقود ، حيث أن علاقة الامتياز الناشئة بين المرخص والمرخص له هي وليدة العقد المنظم لتلك العلاقة بينهما وبالتالي فإنها تشبه أية علاقة تعاقدية محكومة بشروط وبنود الاتفاق الموقع بين الأطراف , ومن هنا تبرز أهمية الاتفاقية و/أو عقد الامتياز باعتباره المرجع الأساسي لتنظيم حقوق والتزامات كل من الطرفين تجاه بعضهما بعضاً ويقع عقد الامتياز تحت مظلة العقود التجارية من حيث كونه نشاطاً تجارياً يهدف إلى تحقيق الربح ، وفيما يلي عرض سريع للتشريعات التي ينبغي على المرخص و المرخص له مراعاتها في عقود الامتياز, آخذين بعين الاعتبار أن ما يلي عرضه لا يتجاوز كونه إطاراً عاماً حيث أن هناك تشريعات أخرى خاصة واجبة الانطباق حسبما هو عليه الحال وفقاً لكل عقد أو علاقة على حده , فعلى سبيل المثال ينبغي مراعاة قانون مراقبة الغذاء وقانون الصحة العامة مثلاً حيثما يكون موضوع الامتياز خدمات المطاعم مثلاً .

أولاً : القانون المدني الأردني رقم (43) لسنة 1976.

ثانياً: التشريعات التي تحكم حقوق الملكية الفكرية و بالأخص: 

قانون المنافسة غير المشروعة والأسرار التجارية رقم (15) لسنة 2000 
قانون العلامات التجارية رقم (33) لسنة 1952 و تعديلاته لسنة 1999 
قانون علامات البضائع رقم (9) لسنة 1953 
قانون براءات الاختراع رقم (32) لسنة 1999 وتعديلاته لسنة 2001 
قانون حماية حق المؤلف رقم (22) لسنة 1992 
ثالثاً: قانون تسجيل الأسماء التجارية رقم (30) لسنة 1953

رابعاً: قانون التجارة رقم 12 لسنة 1996.

خامساً: قانون العمل الأردني رقم 8 لسنة 1966 و تعديلاته لسنة 1997و 1999و 2001 و 2002.

سادساً: التشريعات الضريبية.

قانون ضريبة الدخل رقم (57) لسنة 1985 
قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات رقم (6) لسنة 1994 
سايعاً: قانون تشجيع الاستثمار رقم 16 لسنة 1995و تعديلاته لسنة 2000.

ثامناً: - قانون رخص المهن رقم (28) لسنة 1999.

تاسعاً: قانون الشركات رقم 22 لسنة 1997 و تعديلاته لسنة 2002.

عاشراً: قانون رسوم طوايع الواردات رقم 20 لسنة 2001.

حادي عشر: قانون التأجير التمويلي المؤقت رقم 16 لسنة 2002.

ثاني عشر: قانون الوكلاء و الوسطاء التجاريين رقم 28 لسنة 2001.

ثالث عشر: - قانون منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة رقم (32) لسنة 2000.( حيثما يتم تنفيذ عقد الامتياز أو يتم إنشاء المشروع الممنوح حق الامتياز في منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة)[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

*كل الشكر لك إسكندراني علي الموضوع الهام جدا
وهو بالفعل مرجع كامل لكل من يريد التعرف علي حقوق الإمتياز*

----------


## saladino

جميل جدا الموضوع يااسكندرانى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *كل الشكر لك إسكندراني علي الموضوع الهام جدا
> وهو بالفعل مرجع كامل لكل من يريد التعرف علي حقوق الإمتياز*


الشكر لك اخى الكريم ابو يوسف 
على جهودك لتطوير المنتدى 
وشكرا على تشجيعك واهتمامك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى صلادينو 
شكرا على مرورك وتشجيعك واهتمامك

----------


## sameh atiya

مشكور ولى عودة

----------


## sad man

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرااااااا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

موضوع رائع 

تسجيل حضور  ::  



هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 14 ثواني.

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

تحيتى لعرضك الرائع لهذا الموضوع
سلمت يداك وأختيارك المفيد

مع تحيتى*

----------


## فراشة

شكرا لمجهودك 

تحياتى

فراشة

----------


## قلب مصر

شكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hanoaa

ماكنتش أعرف حاجة عن الإمتياز إلا إمتياز قناة السويس
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## nour2005

شكراً استاذ نادر على الموضوع القيم
تحيتي  :f:

----------


## e_elassas

مشكوووووور

----------


## nariman

تسلم ايدك استاذ نادر 

 :f:

----------


## totatoty

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## اليمامة

شكرا استاذ نادر بس للاسف مش لاقية الموضوع.....اسفة فعلا

----------


## القواس

بجد صاحب شركة توكيلات تجاريه
بوركت يا أسكندراني

----------


## اليمامة

اة...شكرا استاذى العزيز...تداركت الموقف اخيرا....جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*موضوع يحتوى على معلومات قيمة بالفعل 

وكان ليا سؤال أو شىء مختلط عليا فى الموضوع هنا 

الإمتياز هو ما نسميه التوكيل باللغة العامية ؟

بس اعتقد ان التوكيل بيختلف لانه بيتبع نفس الادارة الام فى اجراءتها ولكن اعتقد ان الامتياز بيكون للادارة الانفراد وبتدفع حق الانفراد ده ؟ 

وهل الامتياز بيكون بيع لحق (شهرة المحل) كما نطلق نحن التجاريين عليها ؟ ام ان الامتياز هو نفسه شهرة المحل ولكن اختلاف مسميات ...

انتظر الاجابة يا استاذ نادر على تلك الاسئلة لكى تكتمل الصورة كاملة 

بس بالفعل موضوع قيم وهيضيف لى معلومة جديدة ان شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك 

 

*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى / اسكندرانى* 
*شكرا على جهودك الدائمة* 
*هذا الموضوع من اولى الموضوعات التى* 
*قراتها واحتفظت بها اول دخولى للمنتدى*

----------

